# Fleas-n-pot ????



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2009)

my indoor garden is completely over run with those S.O.B's...has anyone ever had this problem ?????what should i do to kill them..without killing my plants. my room is under ground, dark and cool and is about 300 sqft . any advice would rock..thanks


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 19, 2009)

could be spring tails...they love moist soil. do you get bit in there? they like the dark wet cool soil. are your plants getting to dry in between waterings?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2009)

no, they are def fleas...they bite the hell out of me ...i grow in hydroton. the fleas not confined to the plant area. they are even worse in the sink/ drain area..that also happens to be the darkest area in the setup


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

They are nasty lil critters, I will look into this one for you PM !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2009)

Fleas as in cat or dog fleas?

eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Citrus is a natural flea deterrent. Pour a cup of boiling water over a sliced lemon. Include the lemon skin, scored to release more citrus oil. Let this mixture soak overnight, and sponge on *

*This is what I found ?  sounds safe enough.....*

In your case maybe try and spray it ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2009)

very cool chris..thanks a million....i need a heavy duty dose for this problem, but your post gave me pretty neat ideas


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

Im glad I could help PM


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2009)

i'm gonna go buy a large bottle of lemon juice and mix it with water and use it in my garden sprayer. thanks again


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

Just make sure the juice doesnt contain any sweetner of any sort, wich you probably already thought about......... just lookin out tho 
let me know how it goes man !


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2009)

will do...and no i did'nt think about that...you score again lol..


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

Daaaammmmnnnnnn  Im on my A game today...... Lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 24, 2009)

the lemon juice rocked !!!!! no fleas !!!! works very fast!!!!


----------

